# Best console to play N64 emulator on?



## tomtensfarfar (Aug 29, 2013)

I own all of the N64 games I want to play, so this is completely legal. I don't want to use a computer, so please help me out . I'd like to play the banjo games without lag for example.


----------



## rg (Aug 29, 2013)

Why not play on... wait.. the N64?


----------



## Jayro (Aug 29, 2013)

I play Mario 64, GoldenEye, and Zelda 64 OoT on my original Xbox using the UnleashX dashboard and the Surreal64 CE emulator. Runs those games great. Any games more complex than those get choppy and some don't play at all.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 29, 2013)

Just do it on the PC, buy yourself a 360 controller and it'll work great. PC is by far the most flexible and powerful out there, so easy to manage to. Just do it on PC.


----------



## takeshi10123 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry my favourite emulator is Project64 for the PC



tomtensfarfar said:


> I own all of the N64 games I want to play, so this is completely legal. I don't want to use a computer, so please help me out . I'd like to play the banjo games without lag for example.


 You may have problems running Banjo-Tooie on Android (Mupen64 Plus AE)


----------



## tomtensfarfar (Aug 29, 2013)

RicardoGros said:


> Why not play on... wait.. the N64?


 
I hate the N64 controller .


----------



## rg (Aug 29, 2013)

tomtensfarfar said:


> I hate the N64 controller .


 
Search for SUPERPAD 64 PLUS controller for Nintendo 64

You will never have better gameplay then the original N64


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2013)

Xbox. The only times it is really worth it is either on the xbox or in some senses the Wii. I would not rate either next to a PC (though many games on both are very playable) and even then N64 emulation is not the best.

Also I am not sure what goes with the Wii official emulators these days but I am mainly here to say if you want to play banjo then there are some great XBLA ports that sort much of the framerate issues and more that dogged most of the N64.
http://banjokazooie.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Xbox_Live_Arcade


----------



## Rydian (Aug 29, 2013)

The PC has the best emulators.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 29, 2013)

PC>Android>All others


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2013)

Original Xbox. Or PC.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Aug 30, 2013)

Why not just do it on PC? You can get a USB gamepad for around $30. Alternatively, you could do it on a high-end Android smartphone or tablet.

PC: Project64, Mupen64Plus

Android: N64oid, Mupen64Plus AE


----------



## XiTaU (Aug 30, 2013)

the 360 is the best other console to play banjo on with updated visuals and all that jazz but if u wanna emulate ur probably best off with something like an ouya which has an ok emulator and is still being worked on.


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 30, 2013)

tomtensfarfar said:


> I own all of the N64 games I want to play, so this is completely legal. I don't want to use a computer, so please help me out . I'd like to play the banjo games without lag for example.


Unless your playing on your personal backed up copy it's still illegal.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Sep 2, 2013)

CompassNorth said:


> Unless your playing on your personal backed up copy it's still illegal.


 

No, when you buy a piece of software, you're buying the license to run the game. The cartridge is simply physical DRM. As long as you have the license, you have full permission to run the exact game entitled in the license, despite where the code came from.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 2, 2013)

All forms of backup, be it from your own legitimate copy or downloaded from internet, and emulations, are technically illegal under law.

For example, even ripping.copying movies from Blu ray you bought is illegal. All these actions qualifies "circumventing DRM", hence illegal.


----------



## Zaide (Sep 2, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> No, when you buy a piece of software, you're buying the license to run the game. The cartridge is simply physical DRM. As long as you have the license, you have full permission to run the exact game entitled in the license, despite where the code came from.


 
Source? Because my understanding of copyright law is that you are 100% wrong. But maybe you're right. I don't study law, but what you're saying sounds like BS.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Sep 2, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> All forms of backup, be it from your own legitimate copy or downloaded from internet, and emulations, are technically illegal under law.
> 
> For example, even ripping.copying movies from Blu ray you bought is illegal. All these actions qualifies "circumventing DRM", hence illegal.


 

Regardless, does it even matter? I doubt the feds will crack down on someone who downloaded a ROM of a 20 year old game for personal use. Unless you're commercializing it, there's nothing to fear. At least in my country.


----------



## Walker D (Sep 2, 2013)

there isn't a Xbox emulator that's actually on par with the PC ? (don't know for sure, since I don't have the first Xbox ...I'm just asking about it)


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Sep 2, 2013)

Does anyone know how ouya is at emulating the n64?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 2, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> Regardless, does it even matter? I doubt the feds will crack down on someone who downloaded a ROM of a 20 year old game for personal use. Unless you're commercializing it, there's nothing to fear. At least in my country.


 
*Occasionally either the Feds or the entertainment industry will sue one individual the hell out of it to make an example. I'm just pointing out that when you said "it is legal from your own legitimate copy", you were wrong. It is that simple, from law perspective, backup and emulation are illegal.*



Walker D said:


> there isn't a Xbox emulator that's actually on par with the PC ? (don't know for sure, since I don't have the first Xbox ...I'm just asking about it)


 
Emulation on N64? No.


----------



## Walker D (Sep 2, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Emulation on N64? No.


Are you kidding right? ...I'm obviously talking about a N64 emu FOR the first XBOX.. ...since that's what we are talking about here ..places to emulate the N64..

Something like this:


But I don't know much about those XBOX emulator ( or even if the one on the video is the best one to use) ...so, I asked if someone cold say something on that matter


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 2, 2013)

Walker D said:


> tl


You are the one that is kidding. I do get your message the first time.

There is NO decent emulator for N64 on XBOX. Frankly I wouldn't even call emulator for N64 on PC decent.


----------



## Walker D (Sep 2, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> There is NO decent emulator for N64 on XBOX. Frankly I wouldn't even call emulator for N64 on PC decent.


 
I don't agree with that..


----------



## rg (Sep 2, 2013)

Zaide said:


> Source? Because my understanding of copyright law is that you are 100% wrong. But maybe you're right. I don't study law, but what you're saying sounds like BS.


 



Kirito-kun said:


> No, when you buy a piece of software, you're buying the license to run the game. The cartridge is simply physical DRM. As long as you have the license, you have full permission to run the exact game entitled in the license, despite where the code came from.


 
this is not true, if this would be true then i would be entitled to download from PSN the Digital copy of all games i own on disc.

Also most software says on the box that it can only be used with it's specific Hardware... so you can't even play it anywhere else....


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 2, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> You are the one that is kidding. I do get your message the first time.
> 
> There is NO decent emulator for N64 on XBOX. Frankly I wouldn't even call emulator for N64 on PC decent.


 
Project64 isn't that bad. (At least for the games I play)


----------



## Rydian (Sep 4, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> No, when you buy a piece of software, you're buying the license to run the game. The cartridge is simply physical DRM. As long as you have the license, you have full permission to run the exact game entitled in the license, despite where the code came from.


http://gbatemp.net/threads/piracy-common-myths.344858/


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> All forms of backup, be it from your own legitimate copy or downloaded from internet, and emulations, are technically illegal under law.
> 
> For example, even ripping.copying movies from Blu ray you bought is illegal. All these actions qualifies "circumventing DRM", hence illegal.


 

That really won't stop people though, others will continue irrespective of the laws. Doesn't make it any more or less right, just saying that there are a lot of people who don't really care about the illegalities 
I just let people do whatever the hell they want, it's none of my concern.  

Just because backup creation is illegal doesn't mean people won't care. And according to Sony and their suit against Bleem, the verdict was in Bleem's favor and ruled emulators as not being illegal since they can't be copyrighted.  I use Nintendo and Sony emulators all the time with my ripped PS1 and PS2 ISO images on my PC. Oh the horror! Surely, I must be a hardened criminal


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 4, 2013)

Walker D said:


> there isn't a Xbox emulator that's actually on par with the PC ? (don't know for sure, since I don't have the first Xbox ...I'm just asking about it)


 

Back when the Xbox 1 scene was still in place, some emu's where better then their PC counterparts.
However that was more then 7 years ago.
A lot has changed since then ofcourse.
But yes, Xbox 1 is the best of emulators, next to the Wii.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Back when the Xbox 1 scene was still in place, some emu's where better then their PC counterparts.
> However that was more then 7 years ago.
> A lot has changed since then ofcourse.
> But yes, Xbox 1 is the best of emulators, next to the Wii.


 

I think they even ported RetroArch to that, or was that only the 360?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I think they even ported RetroArch to that, or was that only the 360?


 
Afaik, both Systems got RetroArch.
Atleast, they should ._.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Afaik, both Systems got RetroArch.
> Atleast, they should ._.


 

Should handle most emulator cores as well as the Wii version can


----------



## rg (Sep 4, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> *Occasionally either the Feds or the entertainment industry will sue one individual the hell out of it to make an example. I'm just pointing out that when you said "it is legal from your own legitimate copy", you were wrong. It is that simple, from law perspective, backup and emulation are illegal.*
> 
> 
> 
> Emulation on N64? No.


 
Law is relative to where you live 

Where I live there is nothing stated in law regarding the use of Emulators or roms.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Sep 4, 2013)

I heard this is the best emulator  
http://www.amazon.com/Nintendo-64-S..._2?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1378326443&sr=1-2


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 4, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> All forms of backup, be it from your own legitimate copy or downloaded from internet, and emulations, are technically illegal under law.
> 
> For example, even ripping.copying movies from Blu ray you bought is illegal. All these actions qualifies "circumventing DRM", hence illegal.


Not that this is on topic, but a little technicality.
Distributing software that circumvents DRM is illegal, using it isn't.
At least, that's how it works for movie DVDs in the United States.


----------



## Originality (Sep 4, 2013)

You know, this is a really old argument. It has been done to death, and only continues either because people do not fully understand or try to justify their own acts of piracy (a broad assumption, one not worth replying to).

When you buy a game (cart), you are buying software stored in a physical product. To play the game, you need the suitable hardware (console to play, and TV to display). That is intended use.
When you copy (or download) that data from the original storage medium, you are extracting copyrighted software and circumventing copy protection (the cart is only designed to be accessed from intended hardware) to create a copy of that software. This is all kinds of illegal.
The only exception to the above rule is if you have written permission from the IP owners (developers and publishers). This never happens.
You then need the emulation software to decode/play your ROM. The emulation software is quasi-legal - doesn't break any laws (unless it incorporates copyrighted core files, like the PSX BIOS) but it does facilitate the use of illegally obtained software (ROMs).

TL: DR, ROMs/ISOs are illegal no matter how obtained. Emulation software is not (with one exception, see above). 
Also, I'm not going to debate this again. The search bar can fish up the prior debates (as can google).


----------



## Rydian (Sep 4, 2013)

Twilight_Warrior said:


> I heard this is the best emulator
> http://www.amazon.com/Nintendo-64-S..._2?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1378326443&sr=1-2


No, you can't natively save state or rewind or record input.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Sep 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> No, you can't natively save state or rewind or record input.


 
 oh yes, how silly of me


----------



## Satangel (Sep 4, 2013)

Twilight_Warrior said:


> oh yes, how silly of me


Do you know how many N64 games I would have completed if I couldn't rewind/real time save? 0
I literally would have thrown my controller across the room several times in Super Mario 64 alone, goddamnit. Without real time saving I'd HATE Super Mario 64. With it, I can really see the power and the beauty of the game


----------



## 2ndApex (Sep 4, 2013)

Wii Virtual Console is the best IIRC (use injected wads for rom hacks/enhancements/translations) but doesn't have that many options.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Wii Virtual Console is the best IIRC (use injected wads for rom hacks/enhancements/translations) but doesn't have that many options.


 

Very low compatibility though.


----------

